# Stable Overclock??????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## PhoenixWright (May 25, 2009)

Hey guys!
I overclocked my Zotac 8500 GT 512 MB.
Here's what I did.

Before:
Core Clock - 459
Shader Clock - 918
Memory Clock - 400

After:
Core Clock - 680
Shader Clock - 1360
Memory Clock - 460

I didn't see any artifacts whatsoever.
And the temperature stabilizes at 78 C under load.
Is this overclock safe or am i going to end up frying my card?
And what is the max safe temperature the card can go up to?
And can I overclock it further?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

What about VRAM temp? This can get very hot considering the fan may not be over the chips to cool them.
Download GPU-Z to check them out.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/

Also use ATI tool to scan for artifacts. This tool will really stress your GPU just watch out for the temps.
http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&s...itWaBA&usg=AFQjCNG2myvXgh5s1p06nV0oqUWUcoyD4g
Hit the "Scan for Artifact" button.


----------

